# My Mother's funeral update ....



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 8, 2003)

I am sad to announce that my dear 84 year old mother (Mary) passed away Wednesday (3.5.03) at 4:10 p.m. in Scottsdale, and in now in the hands of the Lord with my Father (Bill).

Viewing &  Rosary will be at Messinger Mortuaries this Sunday (March 9th) at 7:00 p.m..   Funeral will be at Blessed Sacrament Church (11300 N. 64th St. Scottsdale, Az 85254) on Monday (March 10th) @ 10:00 a.m., followed by lunch for all.

If anyone wishes to send flowers
they can be sent by in care of  :
Mary L. Conatser
Messinger Mortuaries, Indian School
7601 E. Indian School Rd.
Scottsdale, Az 85251
480-945-9521

I am counting on everyone for your support... 
I and the boys are in great need of your 
thoughts and prayers!

God Bless all of you!!!!
Dennis

p.s. feel free to call anytime...
480-483-0709 - H
602-469-1209 - C


----------



## Nightingale (Mar 8, 2003)

Sir, I am so sorry for your loss.  You and your family are in my thoughts. 

Salute,

Kris


----------



## Sifu DangeRuss (Mar 8, 2003)

I am very sorry to hear of your loss.   You will be in our thoughts and prayers.   We'll be focusing as much positive spitual energy your way as we can muster in your time of need.


----------



## Kenpomachine (Mar 8, 2003)

Mister Connatser, my sincere condolences.
I remember when my grandma died and it made me feel so much better to know she wasn't suffering any longer. 
Now, be sure she is still there for you when you need her, and will be happy when your happy and will be smiling when his little boy (you know moms always remember us as kids) is having fun.

Best regards,
Lucía


----------



## KenpoTess (Mar 8, 2003)

Dennis,

You know we are here for you.. Whatever you or the boys need, Just let us know.

Tess & Michael


----------



## jfarnsworth (Mar 8, 2003)

Mr. C,
Again Heather & I are sorry to hear about your loss. :asian:


----------



## brianhunter (Mar 8, 2003)

Mr. C,
   I probably bug you enough but if you need to talk or need anything (Im already working on one art project for ya) feel free to get ahold of me. I dont know how good my singing voice is though.
    Condolences and hope your boys stay the troopers they are!

brian


----------



## arnisador (Mar 8, 2003)

My condolences on your loss.


----------



## satans.barber (Mar 8, 2003)

Very sorry to hear that Mr. Conatser, I hope you can be strong,

Ian.


----------



## Big Pat (Mar 8, 2003)

Eternal rest grant unto her and may she rest in peace. 

Big Pat


----------



## Dave Simmons (Mar 8, 2003)

Dennis,

Our thoughts and prayers to you and your family.

God Bless,

Dave Simmons and Katie


----------



## jeffkyle (Mar 8, 2003)

Mr C,

Sorry to hear about the loss.  Hopefully your mother's time here was a good time to speak of.  You are in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Bill Smith (Mar 8, 2003)

My thoughts are with you and you family. If you need anything, give me a call.

Bill Smith


----------



## Tad (Mar 8, 2003)

Mr. Conatser,

      I'm really sorry for your loss. I hope you will remain the strong person that you are.


Take Care of Yourself

Tad W.


----------



## jaybacca72 (Mar 8, 2003)

Dennis, sorry for your loss my prayers and best wishes for you from all of us in the great white north.
call me if you need to chat.
jay:asian:


----------



## Robbo (Mar 8, 2003)

Sorry for your loss.

Rob


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 8, 2003)

Dennis,
  My condolences on your loss.  My thoughts will be with you tomorow.

Bob


----------



## Sandor (Mar 8, 2003)

Mr.C,

I would like to express my sincerest condolences as well. Losing anyone in your lifes circle is tough. Losing a parent doubly so. I am very sorry for your loss.

Peace,
Sandor


----------



## D.Cobb (Mar 9, 2003)

Mr. C condolences on your loss. You are in my prayers.
--Dave
:asian:


----------



## Ronin (Mar 9, 2003)

I'll see you Monday Mr. C let me know if you need anything.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Mar 9, 2003)

Just so you know whom we are talking about I found the Obituary for Mary L. Conaster .  As you can tell by that picture she was full of joy.

I wish I could be there tommorrow Dennis, but I will be there in spirit.  

P.S. there is a guest book at that sight if you wish to send a note.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 11, 2003)

Well, another of the days I have feared all of my life... has came and went.  We had the viewing last night followed by a short prayer service with many (about 75) of my mothers and my friends/students and Knights, that came there to support me and my boys (yes, more than a couple of tears fell).  It was a nice service and a good send off for my mother.  

I must say that the Flowers that you all sent were "Outstanding" and truly appreciated.  They were just beautiful and filled the room.  I felt so surrounded by everyone that was not even there!!! We were at a loss for words.

The funeral today was equally nice and private.  

(Although the motorcycle escort did manage to create some excitement and crashed in front of the hearse on the freeway close to the Veterans Cemetery)!  One of the cyclists moved too close to the other bikes wheel and clipped it, which flipped the bike and threw the cyclist tumbling into traffic..... fortunately, he escaped with several scrapes and a sore hip but no serious injuries!!  (should I get my money back? LOL

Graveside was solemn and now she finally rests in peace with my father.  

Again, thank You ALL from Dennis II, Stephen, and myself.

You don't know how you have touched us.

:asian:


----------



## warrior.mama (Mar 11, 2003)

Mr. Conatser

I am a student of Mr. Les Sipes.  I have heard about you from Mr. Sipes many times.

I wanted to let you know that my thoughts are with you and your family.  I am so sorry for your loss.

With respect,
Judy Jones


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by warrior.mama_*
> I am so sorry for your loss. With respect, Judy Jones
> *



Looking forward to Seattle.
:asian:


----------



## kenpo3631 (Mar 11, 2003)

My deepest condolences.:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kenpo3631 _
> *My deepest condolences.:asian: *



Keep us safe and have a safe return on your Journey!!

:asian:


----------



## Michael Billings (Mar 11, 2003)

I never know what to say, save that I am going through the same thing myself.

I feel the saddness and loss you are experiencing.  I know it has been a long time in caring for your mother and making her life and  the life of your children, the best possible that you could.  I respect and admire the road you have followed the past years in caring for your family.  I hope for some peace and rest for you following this difficult time of mourning.

My thoughts and prayers are with you.

Oss,
-Michael


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _*
> I never know what to say, save that I am going through the same thing myself. My thoughts and prayers are with you.
> -Michael
> *



I know..... all's I can say is that I beat you too it.    I pray when your mother's time comes, that she goes as pain free, comfortable and peaceful as mine. 

Thank you for your thoughts during this time!
:wah:


----------



## cdhall (Mar 12, 2003)

Sir,

I have not really been on MartialTalk all month.  I just noticed this thread and I want to express my sympathies.

I have submitted a request for comfort and strength to the Prayer Warriors at  my church.
http://www.hcbcpf.com/

I think it is the best thing I can think to do for you and your family at this point.

I wish you all well. God Bless You.  I'll probably call you later.  I hope she knows how many people you have helped and befriended so far in your lifetime.  I imagine she was familiar with your status in Kenpo?
:asian:


----------



## Zujitsuka (Mar 12, 2003)

My prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Orig. posted by cdhall _*
> I hope she knows how many people you have helped and befriended so far in your lifetime.  I imagine she was familiar with your status in Kenpo? :asian:
> *



Not really,  she hated me doing karate.  
lol


----------



## shotmanuk (Mar 14, 2003)

My condolences with you and your family on the sad loss of your mother, having lost both parents at a relatively early age I can empathise with you right now.
                                               God Bless


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by shotmanuk _*
> My condolences with you and your family on the sad loss of your mother, having lost both parents at a relatively early age I can empathise with you right now. God Bless
> *



Thanks again for your thoughts.

:asian:


----------



## lonekimono (Mar 18, 2003)

DENNIS I DID NOT KNOW I'M SO ,SO, SORRY ABOUT YOUR LOSS.
 YOU CAN OPEN YOUR HEART  ONLY TWO TIME'S IN LIFE,
  one to open and take in love
  the other when it breaks, 
 Maryann and myself share your feeling's.

         God bless.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lonekimono _*
> DENNIS I DID NOT KNOW I'M SO ,SO, SORRY ABOUT YOUR LOSS.
> YOU CAN OPEN YOUR HEART  ONLY TWO TIME'S IN LIFE,  one to open and take in love the other when it breaks,  Maryann and myself share your feeling's.  God bless.
> *



Again, thanks, the boys and I are truly grateful for everyone's support.

:asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Mar 18, 2003)

I said a prayer today for your mother and family. May her soul ride the first cloud to heaven.

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PAUL _*
> I said a prayer today for your mother and family. May her soul ride the first cloud to heaven.:asian:
> *



Is beautiful, thank you so much.

:asian:


----------



## jules (Mar 18, 2003)

Many condolences from Stacks and myself.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Mar 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jules _*
> Many condolences from Stacks and myself.
> *



Thank you so much for your thoughts.  I hope to meet you someday.

Dennis


----------

